# New Tool



## Yakcraz (Sep 19, 2017)

Anyone ever used one of these? I have a net & a gaff, but when I saw these I had to have one!
http://www.leadergrabber.com


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

Website is kinda shitty. None of the videos load for me and the how to link doesn't link to any how to info. I assume you tie a line to the round punch out and slide down your line where the opening can go over your barrel swivel then pull it tight to pick up on the swivel instead of the reel's line?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Flat tool, 15 mile an hour winds, 2-3'waves, big king or cobia twisting and turning....

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Yakcraz (Sep 19, 2017)

kidsoncoffee said:


> Website is kinda shitty. None of the videos load for me and the how to link doesn't link to any how to info. I assume you tie a line to the round punch out and slide down your line where the opening can go over your barrel swivel then pull it tight to pick up on the swivel instead of the reel's line?


Yea that’s how it’s designed to be used. Sorry I didn’t realize the website was that bad now. I’ve had mine for a few years now & only used it a few times, but it works!!!


----------



## Yakcraz (Sep 19, 2017)

kingfish501 said:


> Flat tool, 15 mile an hour winds, 2-3'waves, big king or cobia twisting and turning....
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?


Yea I probably wouldn’t use it for a king or cobia probably just stick with the gaff for that. I’ve actually never used it to lift up anything although I’m sure if you had a wire leader & the hook didn’t pull it would work fine. We have used it a few times to walk sharks down the pier to the sand for pics & release & it worked surprisingly well. It hooks on & slides down the line so you really don’t have to worry about the wind.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Moot point, since at PB pier, we can't shark fish, nor beach them from the pier.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> Moot point, since at PB pier, we can't shark fish, nor beach them from the pier.


What if you catch one as bycatch and you aren't very good at breaking them off?:whistling:


----------



## Yakcraz (Sep 19, 2017)

kingfish501 said:


> Moot point, since at PB pier, we can't shark fish, nor beach them from the pier.


True but Navarre is just down the road & there’s been a crew out there shark fishing almost every night that I’ve ever gone there!!!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

MrFish said:


> What if you catch one as bycatch and you aren't very good at breaking them off?:whistling:


Better carry a knife then. Quick way to get banned.


----------

